# Where to buy Kitchen cabinet carcasses?



## mpooley (21 Feb 2009)

Hi ''
Ive bought carcasses from Howdens before but they dont do much of a range.

does anyone know of any other suppliers in the east anglian region please?

Mike


----------



## Chippyjoe (21 Feb 2009)

Hi Mike,when you say carcusses do you mean just that, or do you mean with the doors? If only the carcusses why not make your own?

Mark.


----------



## mpooley (21 Feb 2009)

Hi
No I'm making my own doors in oak so I just want the bare carcass.

I'm not sure it's worth making my own really as its very time consuming and I can never make them without any chipping either!


----------



## Philly (21 Feb 2009)

B+Q
Philly


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Feb 2009)

Can you get just bare carcases in B&poo ?

Someone asked me the other day where they could get some I said Howdens but I thought you had to buy them with cheapo doors on (not just the carcase)


----------



## jasonB (21 Feb 2009)

Woodfit do several qualities of flatpack carcase the top range are woodgrain with 2mm PVC edging, not bad for the money particularly with trade rates.

All but the first pic on this page are woodfit carcases & PWS doors

Jason


----------



## mpooley (21 Feb 2009)

Trouble is I hate flatpacks _ id rather make them myself.

howdens are ready made and reasonable quality - just not a huge range thats all.

They have sold just bare carcasses to me in the past several times - they are not supposed to - i just ask nicely


----------



## Streepips (21 Feb 2009)

another way to do it with Howdens is to buy one of the economy landlord special kitchens, the doors and drawer fronts are a throwaway, plain white laminate with cheap handles, carcase is the same throughout the range as far as I know.


----------



## Oryxdesign (21 Feb 2009)

What's the problem with making them yourself Mike?


----------



## mpooley (22 Feb 2009)

Oryxdesign":1gbv4ezy said:


> What's the problem with making them yourself Mike?


Well for one thing I hate chipboard !

could use Ply but if i can buy good quality ones it just doesn't pay to make them.

Id rather spend my time on the good bits


----------



## Escudo (22 Feb 2009)

Mike,

Chippy's Mate in Norwich supply kitchen cabinets. I bought a few for the office and they were very good. Very solid. 

http://www.chippysmate.co.uk/index.php

Hope this is of interest.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Oryxdesign (22 Feb 2009)

You could find someone local to cut the parts for you from your desired sheet and then all you would have to do is dowel, biscuit or domino them together with you choice of fixings. I do this for people from time to time, it is more expensive but at least you get what you want. I did one in S-improved birch faced ply from WT Edens recently which was quite nice. I'm not keen on chipboard either.


----------



## mpooley (22 Feb 2009)

Escudo":18zvmbpa said:


> Mike,
> 
> Chippy's Mate in Norwich supply kitchen cabinets. I bought a few for the office and they were very good. Very solid.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate - I will have a look


----------



## mpooley (22 Feb 2009)

Oryxdesign":1ica5w5b said:


> You could find someone local to cut the parts for you from your desired sheet and then all you would have to do is dowel, biscuit or domino them together with you choice of fixings. I do this for people from time to time, it is more expensive but at least you get what you want. I did one in S-improved birch faced ply from WT Edens recently which was quite nice. I'm not keen on chipboard either.



Ta  yes cornwall is a bit far but  but its a good thought - i'll have a look locally

Mike


----------



## Dave S (22 Feb 2009)

mikepooley":28xrpe45 said:


> Oryxdesign":28xrpe45 said:
> 
> 
> > You could find someone local to cut the parts for you from your desired sheet and then all you would have to do is dowel, biscuit or domino them together with you choice of fixings. I do this for people from time to time, it is more expensive but at least you get what you want. I did one in S-improved birch faced ply from WT Edens recently which was quite nice. I'm not keen on chipboard either.
> ...



Not sure about the cornwall reference - Edens have a branch at Snetterton. Las time I used them they didn't have a cutting service at that branch, though. That was a couple of years ago. They certainly carry quite a range of sheet material, though their catalogue is hard work!.

Dave


----------



## neilyweely (22 Feb 2009)

Ikea do 'em. Cheap too.

I need some too, for the same purpose. Ikea are in the lead so far! 25 odd quid for a long (can't remember dimensions) one, cheaper for a 600mm. Think thats what I was told.

HTH

Neil


----------



## Chippyjoe (22 Feb 2009)

Mike, I was in Edens at Snetterton on friday they dont offer a cutting service at their branch but the guy who served me said they knew of a sawyer who would be prepared to cut any sheet material.

Mark.


----------

